
ClojureScript game/engine using Pixi.js for rendering - gnocchi
https://github.com/alexkehayias/chocolatier
======
bokchoi
Presentation:

[http://www.slideshare.net/alexkehayias/clojure-script-
game-e...](http://www.slideshare.net/alexkehayias/clojure-script-game-engine-
overview)

